# How does ausbuilt get away with saying this ****?



## hungryH (Oct 9, 2010)

I've never called out anyone on an internet forum for anything before, but this is flat out dangerous, not only that but he's so respected on this board people seem to follow anything he says. I've read loads of bollox from him over the years on this forum, like running dnp while bulking, 1 gram of alcohol being equivalent to the liver as 1000mg of any methylated steroid, ie dbol, and needing t3 on dnp in every single dnp thread, as it stops conversion of t3 to t4(it doesnt, I've tested it), but it was his posts in a methyl-tren thread which caused me to make this thread. I was reading it thinking, if anyone follows this advice they are going to **** themselves up:

*"Basic science mate, mtren is simply 17-methylated trenbolone. Yes its straight tren once first pass of the liver. Toxicity? at 2.5mg tab, it would be the same as bonavar (thai anavar) at 2.5mg/tab, or similar to original american anavar at 2mg/tab. Why? the only thing that is liver toxic is the 17-methylation:*

*
*

"...Oral steroids are considered to be *somewhat "toxic" to the liver largely because most of them have an alkyl (methyl or ethyl) group built into the steroid molecule at the 17-alpha position. This changes the 17-beta OH (hydroxyl) from a secondary to an unoxidizable tertiary one, which thwarts the natural hepatic oxidation of the 17-OH group (which, with natural steroids will produce an inert, excreteable 17-keto steroid).**This is the major process of metabolic inactivation for androgens. **When it's blocked, the liver relies on less efficient, more demanding means of inactivation. **Common injectable steroids are formulated to gradually release into the system, where they are hydrolyzed to become a naturally metabolizable secondary 17-beta hydroxyl steroid. That's why common injectable steroids aren't "toxic" to the liver."*

*
*

*
from: **http://www.medibolics.com/chemist2.htm*

*
*

*
now we're clear on the chemistry, the amount of liver stress is related to dose; so 2.5mg (say mtren from BSI) would be AS liver toxic as 2.5mg of anvar or winny or dbol."*

*
*

*
*

*
*This is possibly ths stupidest post I have ever read, and felt the need to call it out as I think it's dangerous. If people pop this mtren tabs like skittles they are likely to get liver damage. Also for what it's worth, oral methyl-tren tabs have always come in 250mcg tabs, not 2.5mg(2500mcg).


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I didn't really understand any of what you nor ausbuilt said, which is precisely why nobody but mars and a few others challenges him. Just smile and nod


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I didn't really understand any of what you nor ausbuilt said, which is precisely why nobody but mars and a few others challenges him. Just smile and nod


Lol very true


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

in subbed popcorn


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

You can get mTren in tablet form?


----------



## sean89 (Mar 1, 2013)

ooooooooo........I wouldn't take that ausbuilt...he's disrespecting you there man.


----------



## hungryH (Oct 9, 2010)

Dux said:


> You can get mTren in tablet form?


ye geneza and kalpa pharma do it (its called ortrexyl).

Very very common in the states you'll find hundreds of logs on the stuff. I've heard each 250mcg feels like 50mg tren ace(I know this sounds a bit stupid, but was from a member whos knows what he's talking about)


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)




----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Also I thought ausbuilt had disappeared or something?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

sckeane said:


> Also I thought ausbuilt had disappeared or something?


he died, took some coke in thailand and collaped in a sauna


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> he died, took some coke in thailand and collaped in a sauna


Zzzyzzz sick of hearing that joke.......


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Akura said:


> Zzzyzzz sick of hearing that joke.......


who is this Zyzz you speak off, never heard of him....i was referring to Ausbuilt


----------



## Akura (Jun 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> who is this Zyzz you speak off, never heard of him....i was referring to Ausbuilt


Who is zzyzz. Sounds like a French interrogator.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Akura said:


> Who is zzyzz. Sounds like a French interrogator.


you must know some funny named french interrogator's


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

if he didnt update his log, he wont bother posting in here

give up op!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hes busy having a life and working hard.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What i don't like about you Op is you wait until he is 'gone',then post this,what is that all about?

I agree in principle as my theory on gear use is more in line with less is more,minimum gear for maximum result,as Aus knows as i discussed it with him.His opinion was different.

So first tell us why you did not rush to protect everyone when the man was here? :confused1:

I will add a hell of a lot of his posts where bang on,regarding many other subjects IMO


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Hes busy having a life and working hard.


Do you know if he's ever going to come back? I miss his posts.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Do you know if he's ever going to come back? I miss his posts.


He might pop back very soon lol 

His priorities have changed. U know what life is like.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

To the OP,

I'm glad you have posted this, really I am. This and your other 31 posts on the site have been much for informative and helpful to me than anything that aus has said. Xx


----------



## bigbudy (Jan 1, 2013)

Well and 17aa also changes the way.a steroid is working in the body. Compare dbol to equi . Its the same just that dbol is 17aa and you know how different they affect your body


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> He might pop back very soon lol
> 
> His priorities have changed. U know what life is like.


Do you know if he's still planning on doing the show at end of April in London together with his wife? He spoke about it several times.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I olny do injectable when im on anyway so this does not concern me although AUS has some pretty radical ideas he backs it all up with fact and science, its not some broscience BS he comes put with & yeah im defending him cause his a good member knows hell of alot and knows that to get big you have to be willing risk it. Who the hell are you OP to tell him anything what you posted is basic knowledge some of that knowledge is also BS. I respect Ausbuilt cause he sees through the crap and tell you straight if you want to get massive & ripped of you want to be 120kg of stone cold muscle then high dosages ARE NEEDED. ANYONE who tell you any different is either a liar or bullsh!tter.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you know if he's still planning on doing the show at end of April in London together with his wife? He spoke about it several times.


Not sure im afraid. I haven't asked him.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Op - how about some references to back up your point?

Pretty sure aus backed up his points with reference to peer reviewed articles, so any counter argument should have the same right?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

To say all of what Aus said wasBS is ridiculous and to call him out after he's gone is pathetic


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't condone the OP trashing a well respected member this way but I think challenging and questioning information and not taking them as read just because it comes from an authoritative source is healthy.

However OP where are the facts in your argument? Aus provided medical literature to back up his argument,and although it was a complicated read I kind of got the gist of the point he was aiming to prove. I've always believed the same thing...that all oral steroids are as equally toxic to the liver as the next.

I'm not saying he's right or you are, I don't know the answer and I'm sitting on the fence. But where are your factual references? You've trashed his argument but not provided a counter-argument.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

This post is just confusing me, if I reading it correctly it is saying I need to increase my Tren consumption by at least 10g per week as well as taking Insulin, DNP and lots of T3 and that all this is as safe as crossing the road?

OK, I on it... thanks for the heads up.

Should I add in any Lasix as well at some high dose?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

No one can be right 100% of the time

I don't follow anyone's posts as gospel but I love the controversy of his posts, they are against the grain, and challenge normal every day thinking.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sweat said:


> This post is just confusing me, if I reading it correctly it is saying I need to increase my Tren consumption by at least 10g per week as well as taking Insulin, DNP and lots of T3 and that all this is as safe as crossing the road?
> 
> OK, I on it... thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Should I add in any Lasix as well at some high dose?


Yes mate and don't forget heroin. Its a great binder with GH and tren.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Do you know if he's ever going to come back? I miss his posts.


Lol you sound like that kid asking about Batman in The Dark Knight Rises


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

To be fair he did talk abit of sh!t


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

@ausbuilt


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

PaulB said:


> @ausbuilt


Lol what was that? The Bat Signal?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

foodaddict said:


> Lol what was that? The Bat Signal?


Yep his so popular here that his like the batman of UKM.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Yep his so popular here that his like the batman of UKM.


Lol. By sounds of it he's taking a Bruce Wayne-like sabbatical. He's probably hobbling around his house on a cane,a shadow of his former self...sh*tload oc gear in the cave where the batsuit and batmobile should be!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Yes mate and don't forget heroin. Its a great binder with GH and tren.


Ah spot on Liam, cheers for this "insider" tip.

I know sourcing is not allowed for gear/gh on this website, but could you please tell me your contact for the Heroin?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

crazypaver1 said:


> To be fair he did talk abit of sh!t


Don't we all tho lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Post enough links to studies and waffle on and sound like u know what ur on with and the sheep *cough* i mean members of ukm will follow lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

foodaddict said:


> Lol. By sounds of it he's taking a Bruce Wayne-like sabbatical. He's probably hobbling around his house on a cane,a shadow of his former self...sh*tload oc gear in the cave where the batsuit and batmobile should be!


Pmsl ur posts have cracked me up this morning mate lol, fukin class! If ausbuilt is Bruce Wayne then i wonder who alfred the butler is lmao


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

foodaddict said:


> Lol what was that? The Bat Signal?


If the OP wants to call him out then it would be better letting the Dark Knight know. Unless the OP is a bit of a Joker (see what I did there) ; )


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

PaulB said:


> If the OP wants to call him out then it would be better off letting the Dark Knight know. Unless the OP is a bit of a Joker (see what I did there) ; )


Nice pun, fail for pointing it out though....lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Post enough links to studies and waffle on and sound like u know what ur on with and the sheep *cough* i mean members of ukm will follow lol


 :lol: the Sheeple yyeesss yeeesssss.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

cas said:


> Nice pun, fail for pointing it out though....lol


There's some dim ones on here. Sometimes the obvious isn't obvious enough..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

What shall I have for breakfast today?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

DNP directly blocks the production of T3 from T4 via the de-iodinase enzyme.

but its OK you've 'tested it'

in a lab?

you do know the stdy which ran on over 100,000 people included T3- that wasnt just for sh!ts and giggles...

But its OK, you've tested it...

I've tested taking 50g of heroin at once- try it its realllllll safe plus you'll make allllll kiiiiinds of gaaaains

EDIT- here is the science to back myself up- you little troll you

http://www.afboard.com/library/DNP%20+%20T3%20(United%20States%20Patent%204,673,691).pdf


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> DNP directly blocks the production of T3 from T4 via the de-iodinase enzyme.
> 
> but its OK you've 'tested it'
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> What shall I have for breakfast today?


roids crispies


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

id run with t3 and dnp if my dnp course was gnna last over 2 weeks.

mtren in pill form?! hmmm troll?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Sambuca said:


> id run with t3 and dnp if my dnp course was gnna last over 2 weeks.
> 
> mtren in pill form?! hmmm troll?


he said in one post he took 1.6GRAMS of DNP

me thinks troll lo loll


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

He seems to constantly go on about DHT being the cause of test acne and how taking propecia cures it, but I think promoting an anti-hair loss medication for acne is ridiculous let alone to suggest DHT is going to be the cause for most.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sweat said:


> Ah spot on Liam, cheers for this "insider" tip.
> 
> I know sourcing is not allowed for gear/gh on this website, but could you please tell me your contact for the Heroin?


Did you not see Scott on that show? Obviously he is my crack source


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

MunchieBites said:


> he said in one post he took 1.6GRAMS of DNP
> 
> me thinks troll lo loll


He also gave it his 107 year old grandmother!

I like Aus he was always willing to help but some of his stuff was a little too extreme for me.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

No disrespect to the guy from me but sometimes in the land of the interweb the boundry lines can become hazy and people can become whatever they want to be, people need to be wary of all types of information and not act on what someone has said because you think they are an expert.

Think this is a good note to remember when planning to take any dosages of chemicals or drugs!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> He also gave it his 107 year old grandmother!
> 
> I like Aus he was always willing to help but some of his stuff was a little too extreme for me.


i think he is too intelligent for his own good- but i like him and follow he stuff about T3 and DNP with great results and no rebound.

For me, he backs his stuff up with fact and studies and leaves people to make up their own mind- which is great!

He was a hottie too.. nom


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Well personally I olny follow some of his advice, but I have no issue with the advice he gives either, its completely up to him what he does and what he takes. If people wanna stick there head in a fire because some muppet told them they could see hell, then thats up to them.



hungryH said:


> but it was his posts in a methyl-tren thread which caused me to make this thread. I was reading it thinking, if anyone follows this advice they are going to **** themselves up:
> 
> *"Basic science mate, mtren is simply 17-methylated trenbolone. Yes its straight tren once first pass of the liver. Toxicity? at 2.5mg tab, it would be the same as bonavar (thai anavar) at 2.5mg/tab, or similar to original american anavar at 2mg/tab. Why? the only thing that is liver toxic is the 17-methylation:*
> 
> ...


I dont know about this, but i dont doubt it either.

Just let me say a lot of people are seriously deluded in believing that because one type of AAs gives you better results and more side effects than the other, that means its more toxic to the liver.

Let me tell you from regular bloodwork this is completely not the case.


----------



## hungryH (Oct 9, 2010)

biglbs said:


> What i don't like about you Op is you wait until he is 'gone',then post this,what is that all about?
> 
> I agree in principle as my theory on gear use is more in line with less is more,minimum gear for maximum result,as Aus knows as i discussed it with him.His opinion was different.
> 
> ...


The **** are you talking about lol, I didnt know he was gone from the forums?


----------



## hungryH (Oct 9, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> DNP directly blocks the production of T3 from T4 via the de-iodinase enzyme.
> 
> but its OK you've 'tested it'
> 
> ...


jesus lads, to all those calling me "pathetic" and whatnot, I didnt know he hadnt updated his log I dont follow it.

And yeah this had been goin around on forums since 2001 if you just google it, I'm on trt and my thyroid had barely changed after 400mg of dnp for 2 weeks immediately prior to the bloods, I've used dnp quite alot the past 5 years but will ot use t3 again its crap, imo shouldn't be used by bodybuilders if their goal is to improve body composition.

Anyways back to the original point, nobody has argued it lol I'm jut getting slated here.

So Ausbuilt posts a "study" he found somewhere saying it's best to cruise on 1200mg test 600mg tren and 600mg eq, and that it's not harmful? I dont give a **** what this study says I know his health will be severely damaged after staying on this for long periods of time. Staying on the eq alone year round would massively increase your massiverly and hct (Hematocrit) to dangerous levels.

After I started getting regular bloods I got tested after a cycle of 400mg eq for 10 weeks and my hemocrit was 0.639 (ref 0.390-0.500). Cruising on 600mg is a recipe for an early heart attack. And dont even get me started on the tren.

Surely a knowledgeable poster like @hackskii can chime in I'd love to see what he thinks about ausbuilt's posts


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> What shall I have for breakfast today?


Everyone knows Dbol is the breakfast of champions!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

hungryH said:


> jesus lads, to all those calling me "pathetic" and whatnot, I didnt know he hadnt updated his log I dont follow it.
> 
> And yeah this had been goin around on forums since 2001 if you just google it, I'm on trt and my thyroid had barely changed after 400mg of dnp for 2 weeks immediately prior to the bloods, I've used dnp quite alot the past 5 years but will ot use t3 again its crap, imo shouldn't be used by bodybuilders if their goal is to improve body composition.
> 
> ...


----------



## hungryH (Oct 9, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> DNP directly blocks the production of T3 from T4 via the de-iodinase enzyme.
> 
> but its OK you've 'tested it'
> 
> ...


Also the "science to back it up" means nothing. t3 will drop in a calorific deficit, there is no evidence in this study that it is down to the dnp as it would have occurred anyway. There's no evidence that I've seen that it inhibits t4-t3 conversion. Supplementing with thyorid will suppress natural production much more than DNP ever will.

Also I'm not a troll, and I am definitely not "little"


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

hungryH said:


> Also the "science to back it up" means nothing. t3 will drop in a calorific deficit, there is no evidence in this study that it is down to the dnp as it would have occurred anyway. *There's no evidence that I've seen that it inhibits t4-t3 conversion*. Supplementing with thyorid will suppress natural production much more than DNP ever will.
> 
> Also I'm not a troll, and I am definitely not "little"


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

hungryH said:


> Also the "science to back it up" means nothing. t3 will drop in a calorific deficit, there is no evidence in this study that it is down to the dnp as it would have occurred anyway. There's no evidence that I've seen that it inhibits t4-t3 conversion. Supplementing with thyorid will suppress natural production much more than DNP ever will.
> 
> Also I'm not a troll, and I am definitely not "little"


dont neg me you weirdo! and dont put spelling mistakes in your 'neg'!!

lol

if you cant back your facts up then thats why i wont respond to you properly


----------



## hungryH (Oct 9, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> dont neg me you weirdo! and dont put spelling mistakes in your 'neg'!!
> 
> lol
> 
> if you cant back your facts up then thats why i wont respond to you properly


I have backed up my posts quite well. Show me some evidence that dnp inhibits t4-t3 conversion, instead of posting stupid pictures and insults, it's not going to get you anywhere


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

http://pmj.bmj.com/content/33/381/333.full.pdf

page 336


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

hungryH said:


> I have backed up my posts quite well. Show me some evidence that dnp inhibits t4-t3 conversion, instead of posting stupid pictures and insults, it's not going to get you anywhere


how have you backed up your posts?

i must have missed that


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Being fair on the OP he does seem knowledgable and I always think a study can be found to back up any point you want to make. Thousands of studies are carried out every day and so many contradict each other.

I'm not saying the OP is right but I'm not saying Ausbuilt is either.

Also what's your HCT?


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Its a known fact that for every study there is another study giving the opposite result. I'm not for or against the arguments going on here, and I believe OP is entitled to post his opinions and does it quite well. Having said that, I always enjoyed ausbuilt's posts and respected his knowledge and willingness to share.


----------



## hungryH (Oct 9, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> how have you backed up your posts?
> 
> i must have missed that


No problem, just read my posts again. If your just going to pollute my thread with nonsense just get out, I really dont appreciate input from someone who recently made a thread entitled "first cycle advice".


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm with the OP. liked aus at first bit he got more & more rediculous. not worth going against the mighty aus tho mate, all he's little followers get themselves in a flurry. Post at TM or UGM and you'll find a lot of like minded people who don't believe it's necessary to cruise on 10grams of gear or go to the local oap home and hand out dnp. Plus as soon as someone with experience like ps carb questioned him he soon shut up


----------



## hungryH (Oct 9, 2010)

rumbaba said:


> Its a known fact that for every study there is another study giving the opposite result. I'm not for or against the arguments going on here, and I believe OP is entitled to post his opinions and does it quite well. Having said that, I always enjoyed ausbuilt's posts and respected his knowledge and willingness to share.


This is my point entirely, so what should really count here is common sense


----------



## hungryH (Oct 9, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> http://pmj.bmj.com/content/33/381/333.full.pdf
> 
> page 336


I've read it and I dont see anywhere how dnp prevents t4-t3 conversion?? Please explain to me what you mean since your getting so flustered over it


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Really hope ausbuilt pops by. He's the guru in my eyes when it comes to gear


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I dont have any issue with Ausbuilt posting they way he does on here. Its only advice and information he's giving out, in his opinion. Were all grown ups and can do what we like with the text we read. Only a fool would follow single source data of an unknown subject.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

hungryH said:


> I've read it and I dont see anywhere how dnp prevents t4-t3 conversion?? Please explain to me what you mean since your getting so flustered over it


Triiodothyronine is T3 Thyroxine is T4

I dont know what more i can say other than produce studies to back up what i say? To start what is in itself a flustery thread about how wrong Ausbuilt is and how dangerous his advice is, i would assume you would have the same to back up what you say?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Firstly, I like ausbuilt, not just on the board, top guy but he even said himself he's no expert, just looks for info to back up his ideas or ideas he has read up on, trouble is, you can post as many studies as you like(which he did!!) but they mean fukc all if they are not relevant to us (well most of us) as AAS users and BB's and tbf, a lot of the studies he posted were irrelevant, one that sticks in my mind is the minimum 600mg weekly test dose, everyone took it as gospel, yet the subjects in the study didn't even train IIRC! :lol:

Hows that relevant then! I'm no expert either but I did disagree with a lot of his stuff, doses, PCT ideas etc...

It's not his fault he has a following of sheep, each individual is responsible for themselves at the end of the day, anyone with half a brain should be able to sieve out what's worth listening to and what's not


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Just cause I feel like having a say

I couldn't care less what anyone thinks, it's the Internet, ausbuilt could be someone from anonymous trying to make the longest hardest troll of their life's or he's a genuine guy that knows his stuff.

whatever the case if your taking someone's word as gospel over the Internet when it concerns your own health and you can't make the decision whether to follow it or not YOU SHOULDN'T BE HERE

if you don't agree with what he says that's fine, if you do that's your choice. I sont get the issue, only a stupid [email protected] would listen to someone's advice and not look into it first, backed up with studies or not.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

all of ausbuilt's post have made sense to me and i've agreed with most of them

he has produced clear evidence of his physique - 109kg @ 8% or something like that - posted his body pod % analysis etc

he clearly gets results

people should still think for themselves however. having ausbuilt on this board is highly beneficial


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sambuca said:


> id run with t3 and dnp if my dnp course was gnna last over 2 weeks.
> 
> mtren in pill form?! hmmm troll?


Mtren can be capped mate.....its just very toxic hence most like to take injected.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> I olny do injectable when im on anyway so this does not concern me although AUS has some pretty radical ideas he backs it all up with fact and science, its not some broscience BS he comes put with & yeah im defending him cause his a good member knows hell of alot and knows that to get big you have to be willing risk it. Who the hell are you OP to tell him anything what you posted is basic knowledge some of that knowledge is also BS. I respect Ausbuilt cause he sees through the crap and tell you straight if you want to get massive & ripped of you want to be 120kg of stone cold muscle then high dosages ARE NEEDED. ANYONE who tell you any different is either a liar or bullsh!tter.


You best tell the likes of pscarb this then and quick

I wonder if he realises he's been doing it all wrong for 20+ years


----------



## hungryH (Oct 9, 2010)

MunchieBites said:


> Triiodothyronine is T3 Thyroxine is T4
> 
> I dont know what more i can say other than produce studies to back up what i say? To start what is in itself a flustery thread about how wrong Ausbuilt is and how dangerous his advice is, i would assume you would have the same to back up what you say?


No mate what I said was dangerous advice specifically, was saying that oral methyltrienolone is as toxic mg for mg as anavar. He specifically said that taking an entire 100 tab bag a day(250cmg/tab) would be equivalent to 25mg of anavar. If people follow this advice they end end up fvcking up their liver, half a mg a day of the stuff is extremely hepatoxic.

Then I went on to say that his cruising advice was dangerous aswel. Anyway theres nothing to achieve arguing with idiots so I'm done responding to you


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

did he not disappear off here about the same time as someone asking him to post pictures of his physique....he should have a contest winning body with all the gear he takes and the oil he injects...lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's the internet. People will say what they will say. It is every readers responsibility to make their own minds up and not follow blindly the advice of others be it Aus or anyone else. Some of the protocols that Aus recommends I have found useful. Some are silly. None are gospel without independent investigation.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

has anybody met aus in real life?

does he carry a folder of facts around?


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

justin case said:


> did he not disappear off here about the same time as someone asking him to post pictures of his physique....he should have a contest winning body with all the gear he takes and the oil he injects...lol


Coincidence eh lol


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> all of ausbuilt's post have made sense to me and i've agreed with most of them
> 
> he has produced clear evidence of his physique - 109kg @ 8% or something like that - posted his body pod % analysis etc
> 
> ...


So if i post a bodpod test everyone will agree that im 150kg at 6% and can bench press 300kg for reps.....pmsl, who needs pics wen gullible nobheads believe anything written...

As i understand it, and this is why i lost respect for him, he said he would post evidence "he said" no one else...he said...proof of what he had achieved via his massively dosed cycles, then the week-end he said he would....low and behold...he didn't.

Que excuses by his sheep, not him (as he hasn't posted since) all sorts of excuses..."He wanted a rest from forum" hmm maybe....why not just post ur results n pics like promised and prove doubters wrong then? Afterall he used to virtually live on this forum ffs...so 5 mins posting pics is/was now too much aggro?

If u come on here posting what he did, u get 2 things...ppl who agree cos they believe they need to take more because they are looking for an excuse and verification to justify their own short comings or people who WILL call him out....so u stick to ur guns and u stick to what u say and back up the **** ur saying....

I like the guy, i even used to txt him and ask him things about his views, but to suddenly vanish after promising to back stuff up....no excuses, im sorry its poor tbh, unless something really bad has happened there is no excuse, ppl always look for ways out, id respect him more to turn around and say he looks like **** despite everything he was taking than doing a runner.

Que his flock of sheep, hate away, do i or will i give a flying ****.....erm nah lmao.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

He talks what he thinks it s. right , you don t have to listen if you think he is wrong!!

Why thread like this?


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

So much drama on uk-m of late I cant even keep up, gone are the days we only had a dino thread once a fortnight...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hotdog147 said:


> You best tell the likes of pscarb this then and quick
> 
> I wonder if he realises he's been doing it all wrong for 20+ years


yes i would love to know what i have been doing wrong @infernal0988 if you can set me straight i would appreciate it.....

guys Ausbuilt is a experianced guy but lets be fair when we speak about the studies he posted please someone show me one that was relevant to BB's?? i disagreed with his use of DNP yet many claimed he was spot on well until he admitted he was wrong about it.....

a lot of you took his word as gospel with no real proof on doses to be fair if someone took 6g of gear a week and had his diet nailed he would be bigger than 109kg.......either that or he was using sh1t gear



leeds_01 said:


> all of ausbuilt's post have made sense to me and i've agreed with most of them
> 
> *he has produced clear evidence of his physique - 109kg @ 8% or something like that - posted his body pod % analysis etc*
> 
> ...


really ok show me the pictures? he was asked to back up his claims of being ripped at 100+kg with recent pics and he left the board, granted many can say "well he has a life outside the board" yes as we all do but he managed to be on the board plenty before the request for the current pictures.......funny that


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

To the OP. I followed aus's slin protocol to the letter

I'm still alive

/thread


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Jim78 said:


> So if i post a bodpod test everyone will agree that im 150kg at 6% and can bench press 300kg for reps.....pmsl, who needs pics wen gullible nobheads believe anything written...
> 
> As i understand it, and this is why i lost respect for him, he said he would post evidence "he said" no one else...he said...proof of what he had achieved via his massively dosed cycles, then the week-end he said he would....low and behold...he didn't.
> 
> ...


Great post


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I like the guy, always seemed to speak a lot of sense, never held a gun towards anyone's head, he offered ADVICE, upto you to take it or not, plus he has a fit missus and shares the pics in MA so what's not to like.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> So if i post a bodpod test everyone will agree that im 150kg at 6% and can bench press 300kg for reps.....pmsl, who needs pics wen gullible nobheads believe anything written...
> 
> As i understand it, and this is why i lost respect for him, he said he would post evidence "he said" no one else...he said...proof of what he had achieved via his massively dosed cycles, then the week-end he said he would....low and behold...he didn't.
> 
> ...


Spot on spot ****ing onnnnmnmm!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> I olny do injectable when im on anyway so this does not concern me although AUS has some pretty radical ideas he backs it all up with fact and science, its not some broscience BS he comes put with & yeah im defending him cause his a good member knows hell of alot and knows that to get big you have to be willing risk it. Who the hell are you OP to tell him anything what you posted is basic knowledge some of that knowledge is also BS. I respect Ausbuilt cause he sees through the crap and tell you straight if you want to get massive & ripped of you want to be 120kg of stone cold muscle then high dosages ARE NEEDED. ANYONE who tell you any different is either a liar or bullsh!tter.


i say different.....please show me the evidence to support the need for 6g of gear a week?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hungryH said:


> The **** are you talking about lol, I didnt know he was gone from the forums?


Oh yes ,i am sure:tongue:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes i would love to know what i have been doing wrong @infernal0988 if you can set me straight i would appreciate it.....
> 
> guys Ausbuilt is a experianced guy but lets be fair when we speak about the studies he posted please someone show me one that was relevant to BB's?? i disagreed with his use of DNP yet many claimed he was spot on well until he admitted he was wrong about it.....
> 
> ...


paul he's posted pics plus he has them on his profile


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> yes i would love to know what i have been doing wrong @infernal0988 if you can set me straight i would appreciate it.....
> 
> guys Ausbuilt is a experianced guy but lets be fair when we speak about the studies he posted please someone show me one that was relevant to BB's?? i disagreed with his use of DNP yet many claimed he was spot on well until he admitted he was wrong about it.....
> 
> ...


Not saying everything his said is correct and yes its strange that he left when asked to produce pictures of him self at 100kg + ripped, maybe i put this the wrong way when i think of ausbuilts idea of dosages i think of the like of Jay cutler and the ifbb pro`s of today. And yes you have come far without the silly gear usage and yes i agree diet dictates everything. BUT i also believe that people respond differently to gear some need more some need less.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I olny do injectable when im on anyway so this does not concern me although AUS has some pretty radical ideas he backs it all up with fact and science, its not some broscience BS he comes put with & yeah im defending him cause his a good member knows hell of alot and knows that to get big you have to be willing risk it. Who the hell are you OP to tell him anything what you posted is basic knowledge some of that knowledge is also BS. I respect Ausbuilt cause he sees through the crap and tell you straight if you want to get massive & ripped of you want to be 120kg of stone cold muscle then high dosages ARE NEEDED. ANYONE who tell you any different is either a liar or bullsh!tter.


Mate i know you fairly well,i don't think you just called me and others what you just did?

As i am neither,i do however know many very large pro's who have never-- repeat never used the kind of doses prescribed on occasion by Aus,you cannot make a generalised insult like that.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> i say different.....please show me the evidence to support the need for 6g of gear a week?


Idk how much he used iknew it was alot but didnt know it was over 6 grams of gear a week , and yes YOU say different but im very careful and just as i dont take his words as gospel i dont take your words as gospel either. I make up my own mind based on what works for me thank you very much.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Jim78 said:


> So if i post a bodpod test everyone will agree that im 150kg at 6% and can bench press 300kg for reps.....pmsl, who needs pics wen gullible nobheads believe anything written...
> 
> As i understand it, and this is why i lost respect for him, he said he would post evidence "he said" no one else...he said...proof of what he had achieved via his massively dosed cycles, then the week-end he said he would....low and behold...he didn't.
> 
> ...


why would you call me a gullible nobhead wtf?

imo his posts made sense. re the large amounts of gear taken and the g's and g's etc i dont agree with that and very dubious about taking extremely large amounts of gear

however majority of other posts made sense which is i support his advice/reasoning


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Not saying everything his said is correct and yes its strange that he left when asked to produce pictures of him self at 100kg + ripped, maybe i put this the wrong way when i think of ausbuilts idea of dosages *i think of the like of Jay cutler and the ifbb pro`s of today*. And yes you have come far without the silly gear usage and yes i agree diet dictates everything.* BUT i also believe that people respond differently to gear some need more some need less*.


Oh yes, I see the resemblance of aus and jay cutler, I think aus just about edges it on sheer size though! :laugh:

Second point, no one on this board or in everyday BB needs 6g of AAS, don't delude yourself mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Mate i know you fairly well,i don't think you just called me and others what you just did?
> 
> As i am neither,i do however know many very large pro's who have never-- repeat never used the kind of doses prescribed on occasion by Aus,you cannot make a generalised insult like that.


i meant more of the professionals of the game not the members of the forum. Wasnt intended at anyone here at all.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Oh yes, I see the resemblance of aus and jay cutler, I think aus just about edges it on sheer size though! :laugh:
> 
> Second point, no one on this board or in everyday BB needs 6g of AAS, don't delude yourself mate


no not 6 grams even to me thats ludicrous, some use 1g some less some use maybe 2 grams of gear some less its not needed but some do and some dont.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> i meant more of the professionals of the game not the members of the forum. Wasnt intended at anyone here at all.


But that is a blanket statement buddy,it applies to everyone i am:confused1:.com

How about Paul and others on this board then too.....you have lost me.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> But that is a blanket statement buddy,it applies to everyone i am:confused1:.com
> 
> How about Paul and others on this board then too.....you have lost me.


idk maybe i was abit rash writing that wasnt meant as a insult to anyone on here at all you know im not like that.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

leeds_01 said:


> paul he's posted pics plus he has them on his profile


please link me to these pics as from what i remember there was no pics to show he was 109kg at 6% but please link



infernal0988 said:


> Not saying everything his said is correct and yes its strange that he left when asked to produce pictures of him self at 100kg + ripped, maybe i put this the wrong way when i think of ausbuilts idea of dosages i think of the like of Jay cutler and the ifbb pro`s of today. And yes you have come far without the silly gear usage and yes i agree diet dictates everything. BUT i also believe that people respond differently to gear some need more some need less.


yes they do but you clearly said this



> US has some pretty radical ideas he backs it all up with fact and science


 show me these studies and facts about the need for such high doses that he was talking about......



infernal0988 said:


> Idk how much he used iknew it was alot but didnt know it was over 6 grams of gear a week , and yes YOU say different but im very careful and just as i dont take his words as gospel i dont take your words as gospel either. I make up my own mind based on what works for me thank you very much.


i don't want to anyone to take my word as gospel i would rather they try it all for themselves, i don't know how what you said could be said differently to be honest mate i am no liar or bullsh1tter but i can tell you that stupid high doses (as ausbuilt mentioned) are not NEEDED to be big.......

he often said he was on 6g+ i am surprised you did not read this, my concern was that if this was needed then why was he not 120kg of ripped hard muscle??


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> So if i post a bodpod test everyone will agree that im 150kg at 6% and can bench press 300kg for reps.....pmsl, who needs pics wen gullible nobheads believe anything written...
> 
> As i understand it, and this is why i lost respect for him, he said he would post evidence "he said" no one else...he said...proof of what he had achieved via his massively dosed cycles, then the week-end he said he would....low and behold...he didn't.
> 
> ...


To be fair though Jim in several other posts Ausbuilt stated the weights he uses in gym on basic lifts and they were not really particularly high, especially considering his AAS dosages. What I really want to say is perhaps he wasn't lying when he said that he weighs 102kg (or thereabouts) at 8-9 %BF, because I don't really think that he'd lie about his size and not about his strength or viceversa.

Of course it's impossible to know for sure, but I think it's a bit unfair to presume that he was talking BS. Nobody is really obliged to post photos anyway.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

How is there another thread on ausbuilt lol isn't this like the 4th one about him


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

My favourite line of his was i lose weight on 2.5g of gear :lol: . some of his ways were a bit crazy but he seemed a decent guy.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> please link me to these pics as from what i remember there was no pics to show he was 109kg at 6% but please link
> 
> yes they do but you clearly said this
> 
> ...


Iknew the guy used alot of gear but no where near 6 grams never knew that i knew he loved using shid loads of compounds and specially anadrol. And iknow your not a liar but tbh i think we abuse these drugs anyway some to a bigger degree then others but we all abuse it. WTH im off now after a year now anyway & when i start up again i wont be going any higher then 1gram max of gear maybe even less.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

This thread is beginning to get a bit pathetic tbh. Multiple old forum members slagging the bloke off when they never questioned his views when he was actively online (some, not all)Again thats all they were, his views. He didn't go around insulting people or bullying his ways. He just gave his opinion and where he got his opinion from. If you don't like his take on things don't read his posts, or challenge him if you think he is wrong. This is like being in a school yard.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

hungryH said:


> No mate what I said was dangerous advice specifically, was saying that oral methyltrienolone is as toxic mg for mg as anavar. He specifically said that taking an entire 100 tab bag a day(250cmg/tab) would be equivalent to 25mg of anavar. If people follow this advice they end end up fvcking up their liver, half a mg a day of the stuff is extremely hepatoxic.
> 
> Then I went on to say that his cruising advice was dangerous aswel. *Anyway theres nothing to achieve arguing with idiots so I'm done responding to you*


okie dokie cherub


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> paul he's posted pics plus he has them on his profile


He has indeed mate but not showing what his mega cycled had achieved, thats why a fair few including myself were disappointed.

And what was even worse was he was having a bod pod done in the week and promised pics at the week-end (going back a few months now) .....he then disappeared...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> why would you call me a gullible nobhead wtf?
> 
> imo his posts made sense. re the large amounts of gear taken and the g's and g's etc i dont agree with that and very dubious about taking extremely large amounts of gear
> 
> however majority of other posts made sense which is i support his advice/reasoning


I didn't but looks like you've tagged yourself in as one......especially if you believe something as gospel without proof to back it up, I powerlift, i wouldn't say i could deadlift 300kg and not expect to be able to back it up...


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ok i think it's pimms o'clock!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> To be fair though Jim in several other posts Ausbuilt stated the weights he uses in gym on basic lifts and they were not really particularly high, especially considering his AAS dosages. What I really want to say is perhaps he wasn't lying when he said that he weighs 102kg (or thereabouts) at 8-9 %BF, because I don't really think that he'd lie about his size and not about his strength or viceversa.
> 
> Of course it's impossible to know for sure, but I think it's a bit unfair to presume that he was talking BS. Nobody is really obliged to post photos anyway.


I agree with you there bud, it was the promise of something that never materialised, his idea's and cycle were radical, it draws attention and people are going to query and ask for proof to back it up, think it was his CBL idea's that had a lot of interest.

Honestly, I aint hating on him, but I beleive u should honour what u say, I know its only a forum but his silence speaks volumes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think this has run its course now


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> Idk how much he used iknew it was alot but didnt know it was over 6 grams of gear a week , and yes YOU say different but im very careful and just as i dont take his words as gospel i dont take your words as gospel either. I make up my own mind based on what works for me thank you very much.


Didn't you say that high doses are needed and anyone who tells you different is a bullshi tter?

Both Paul and I are both at a higher level of muscular development than Ausbuilt. Even taking genetics into account when our level of use is a fraction of his and we see better results there had to be some logic applied.

He may have a lot of knowledge or access to a lot of journals but so what? That doesn't make him the guru that a lot of you hold him up to be.

When Paul and I questioned him about his claim that he lost size when he dropped from 6g to 4g he admitted his diet wasn't spot on.

So high doses are NOT essential for size.

Problem is that a lot of guys with physiques that are at the beginner to mid level are taking his advice and not realising that the most important factor is TIME.

Consistency over a long time is what builds physiques. Not super levels of gear.

Gear is being used as the essential ingredient by many and they are justifying it in their minds because some guy with let's face it not a great physique just average says so.

Wake up idiots.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I know the thread is closed but I want to comment.

I would never ever consider half the stuff in doses Aus took.

I get such high blood pressure on gear, the amount he uses, I would have either a heart attack, or kidney failure.

Now, there is a difference between sounding like you are making sense, and common sense.

I think it is a good idea to call someone that could potentially put others at risk.

There is a line between use, and abuse, suggesting needing grams and grams of gear a week up to 6 grams in my opinion is crazy.


----------

